# Trudi and Archie's Rental Duplex



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And so it begins. Trudi brought the down payment today so tomorrow I will be buying poplar for the face frames for the 16 cabinets which will be for two small kitchens.

Here is a link to the other thread that contains more info and drawings to bring you up to speed on this project. http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/102354-uh-oh-possible-new-project.html

Here is a pic of the drawing I provided with the bid and several of the existing trailer. Archie has been working on the plumbing and electrical.

The end result will be two small apartments rented out to the construction workers that need temporary housing in the area. There are several chemical plants being built, and others in the area that will be undergoing turnarounds this coming year. Housing is scarce, so these should rent with no problem. 

My game plan is to build the face frames first, double check the door openings with my drawings, then order the doors from the cabinet company I have been using.

Then I will start building the boxes and adding the frames. The doors should be delivered by then.

Note that these will be paint grade (and I ain't doin' the painting)!:grin:

Ha ha, check out the pic of the stud wall with my drawings stapled to the stud! :grin:

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :surprise::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I need to take ambition pills just to try and keep up with you Mike . Knowing you it's going to turn out awesome


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a fun project. Could turn into a business and then what?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

When you build the cupboards don't build separate ones and then put them together. In other words if you need to fill a 56" space do it with one cupboard and enough doors to make it look right. Don't build a 24" and a 32". Building separate boxes wastes time and money and can also cause problems when trying to mount them especially smaller cupboards. Another thing is to know ahead of time what type of hinges that you are going to use. It makes a difference when building doors, both the size and the style.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

These will be tiny units. My mom 70 years ago built some very compact duplex units that are still standing. Cost almost nothing to make but they're still standing and still producing monthly revenue in Los Angeles. I figure that rents being what they are, they're bringing in twice per year what they cost to build. Great project.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was a good day. Up early (9am!) :surprise: and I was off and running! :grin:

I bought the poplar for the face frames and made it home before the rain hit. Well, at least they said it was going to hit about noon-thirty but it never did. Dang, I could have slept in!

So the rest of the day I spent ripping and cutting the various pieces for the face frames. They are all cut to final size so tomorrow I will start drilling pocket holes and assembling the frames. However, it might go a little slower because we are expecting company from out of town. Our grand daughter and her hubby are coming in from Oklahoma. They will be in late because they got hung up in Dallas traffic (multiple wrecks).

Here are some pics of Day 1. I am pleased with the results. I even had a few scraps left over. That is a good thing because you never know when a filler strip or two might be needed during the install. I figure I (we) will probably be there when the cabinets are being installed because...well because Archie like to BBQ! :grin::grin::grin:

I included a picture of my crude set up blocks for the table saw. Not pretty but they work well. They save a little time and no measuring needed. The three inch pieces go at the top of the upper cabinets face frame so crown molding can be attached if desired.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

mgmine said:


> When you build the cupboards don't build separate ones and then put them together. In other words if you need to fill a 56" space do it with one cupboard and enough doors to make it look right. Don't build a 24" and a 32". Building separate boxes wastes time and money and can also cause problems when trying to mount them especially smaller cupboards. Another thing is to know ahead of time what type of hinges that you are going to use. It makes a difference when building doors, both the size and the style.


Thanks Art. Maybe next time. I'm not going to change plans now. Everything is going my way. The door hinges are ordered (Blum soft close) and shipped today. As soon as I get the face frames built, I will order the doors. They are shaker style paint grade with 3/8 inch mdf panels. Nice and sturdy, and look good when painted. See pic attached of Blake and JoAnne's kitchen we remodeled (new doors and drawers).

When I first got started building our buffet, I searched You Tube to see what others were doing. I settled on the workflow demonstrated by Kris Reynolds. I like his videos because he's easy to understand, and no BS or rambling. Also, I have a small work space so I build 'em one at a time. I did build a 6 foot kitchen island for the other house Archie renovated. That was a bear to assemble. I'd rather not do that again.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This morning I finished assembling the last of the 16 face frames. Then it was off to the lumber yard to buy some plywood. I will end up using 8 full sheets but I simply don't have room for 8 even after they are broke down, so I bought four.

I got the guy to rip them in half so I came home with 8 2x8 foot sheets of 3/4 inch paint grade birch plywood. I had already cleared the work bench and set up my saw for 11 1/4 inch width. I will be building the upper cabinets first, so it was fairly easy to rip each piece twice. My sweetie was helping so we would rip one piece, shut down the table saw, lift it over and onto the miter saw station, and cut 2 39 inch pieces. The leftover piece will be used for other parts of the cabinet (top, bottom, or shelves).

Then it came time to break down the four remaining 2x8 foot pieces. It was looking like it would rain at any second, so we brought in the remaining pieces and called it a day.

I have my door order ready so tomorrow we will make a run to Brenham to order the doors..about 70 miles one way. And we might also eat lunch at one of the local hot spots while we are there. I could send in the order via email, but that wouldn't be any fun! :surprise::grin:

Here are a few pics of the frames being assembled. My little jig worked really well. AND...the extra space provided by the table extension worked out great. I had the jig clamped to it which left room to lay the frame on the work table to attach the middle rails and mid stiles. With the pocket hole jig set up, I had it all going on for once and not stumbling over everything that got in the way.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You've got it down pat Mike . Looks like your very well organized , and have a great system going there 
Wish I could visit so I could learn from the master


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

More progress.

I have the pieces for the upper cabinets cut, dadoes cut in the top and bottom sides and shelf pin holes drilled. Looks like tomorrow I will start putting a few of them together.

I made a jig to cut the dadoes with the router and it worked out great.

The doors are ordered. The salesman said they will be delivered in about a week, so I need to get busy.

Here are some pics.
Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

This will be worth watching.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

One down, 15 to go!

If I wasn't so old, and my knees didn't hurt...and I didn't sleep until 10AM every day, I might get more work done!!! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If you work til 3:00 am then you can sleep til 10:00 - it's all relavent.

The knees are another story.

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished the second one. It went a lot smoother and quicker.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Just finished the second one. It went a lot smoother and quicker.


I'm sure you have it down to a science after the first one . How I wish I could spend a few days with you so I could learn from the Master


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Half through. The one on the table is #8. All of the upper cabinets are assembled and ready for doors. They should be here early next week.

I am running out of room! :surprise: I have three more cabinets stored in a spare bedroom! :grin:

Tomorrow, I plan to buy the remaining four sheets of plywood. The bottom cabinets will go a little slower than the uppers did. And I have the four drawers to build and install.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Time for a haircut. A little off the sides, please!

All of the shelves have been edge banded and cut to fit the upper cabinets.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Monday morning Trudi picked up the 8 upper cabinets. As we were loading them into her truck, a box truck pulled up in front of the house. I said "your doors are here". :smile:

With the upper cabinets out of the way, I was able to get to my drill press and bore the holes for the Blum Euro hinges. Later I drilled the pilot holes for the screws in each door so now they are ready to go. They will paint them before installation.

Today, I finished building the four drawers. Then I cleared the work tables and cut the 16 cabinet sides to the final width of 23 1/4 inches. And the remaining 8 pieces that will be the cabinet bottoms.

Things are coming along nicely. Next step is to prepare the cabinet sides by routing dadoes for the bottoms, cutting the toe kick, and drilling a few shelf pin holes in a few pieces. That should go pretty fast.

Here are a few pics to go with the above rambling. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Mike . Looking forward to seeing the finished cabinets . That Incra miter looks like a nice setup


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Prepping the cabinet pieces took more time than I thought but I got it done.

Each cabinet side piece needed a dado cut for the bottom to fit into. Then I drilled the shelf pin holes. The inner set of holes were drilled by setting up a jig to space the holes away from the back.

Finally, I cut the toe kick notch.

This turned out to be an easy task. I had the dado jig clamped to one end of the work bench. After cutting each dado, I would remove the side, then set it up to drill the shelf pin holes. Finally, I cut the toe kick. All in all, it went fairly smooth. It just took all afternoon to prep the 16 pieces. :frown:

Then I used a track saw to rip up a sheet of BC sanded pine plywood for nailers and toe kick supports. That worked well.

My sweetie bought the Woodpeckers guide for me for Father's Day and I finally got to use it. Pretty nice.

Today, my sweetie and I started to assemble the cabinets. We got the two smallest assembled without any hitches. Good. I had created a spreadsheet to calculate the exact width to cut each cabinet bottom and it was right on the money. Thank goodness for that. BTW, I did take several real time measurements just to make sure the calculations were accurate.

Tomorrow I will install the drawers and they will be ready for pick up.
Two down, six to go.

Here are a few pictures to bring you up to date.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Eleven down, five to go! :surprise::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dang your getting good at this stuff Mike . I'm not good with repetition , so I'm not sure cabinets would be a good project for me lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike , I was wondering what this is called? I'm guessing it's for marking lines by moving the plexi piece and locking it down .
Maybe a much needed tool I should be investing in ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Mike , I was wondering what this is called? I'm guessing it's for marking lines by moving the plexi piece and locking it down .
> Maybe a much needed tool I should be investing in ?


It is the story stick Pro - 24 inch length. She also got the calipers to measure inside of things like drawers, etc. Recently, I bought the offset tabs, and that is what I used when ripping the sheet of plywood with the track saw.

...and that is why I love her. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> It is the story stick Pro - 24 inch length. She also got the calipers to measure inside of things like drawers, etc. Recently, I bought the offset tabs, and that is what I used when ripping the sheet of plywood with the track saw.
> 
> ...and that is why I love her. :grin:


Just watched the video . That's an interesting tool and looks like it could come in very handy .
I like woodpecker products , so I may have to add this , thanks


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Actually , I never even thought of how it would help with setting up the track on a track saw . I'm buying one


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike , do I need the offset tabs ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes.


Thanks , will order also


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally, the end is in sight! Fifteen down, 1 to go. :grin:

I told Archie I would help with the install if he was cooking. He is good with that. :smile:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I settled on the workflow demonstrated by *Kris Reynolds*.


Has he got all the right toys or what...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We went by to check on the progress of the rental and they are almost finished. They were laying the flooring. A little trim and that project should be wrapped up.

It wasn't my job to paint the cabinets, but everything is looking pretty nice. Better than the Notel 6! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:

Here are a few pics. Remember, these are two different kitchen layouts.


----------

